# Talisman RPG: What Makes It Unique?



## polyhedral man (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for the review, sounds interesting.


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 3, 2020)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> Leywalkers can create portal anchors that allow them to teleport.



So I guess we know which rancestry everyone's going to use!  I think I've seen these guys before.  They were cool then; they're cool now!


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 3, 2020)

So interesting but so different from D&D. Will be interesting if there is widespread adoption. The boardgame was so popular a few years back.


----------



## jhilahd (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for this review!
I was intrigued by Guys discussion on this over on Youtube.
The Combat sounds fantastic. For instance, the GM doesn't roll, from what I understand, so when a player attacks and misses they take damage. If they are attacked they roll to defend. Simple pressures of putting those things back on the players sounds like they can help keep them engaged more. All of a sudden that whiffle of a miss is costly.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 3, 2020)

jhilahd said:


> Thanks for this review!
> I was intrigued by Guys discussion on this over on Youtube.
> The Combat sounds fantastic. For instance, the GM doesn't roll, from what I understand, so when a player attacks and misses they take damage. If they are attacked they roll to defend. Simple pressures of putting those things back on the players sounds like they can help keep them engaged more. All of a sudden that whiffle of a miss is costly.




Yeah, the GM doesn't roll. This has at least two effects beyond a succeed or not succeed. As you say, it involves the players more. Also, one of the 3 d6s rolled is the Kismet die which can generate everything from extra Light or Dark Fate to triggering special powers of the PCs or enemies. Because the players roll, Fate is literally in their hands. A not subtle awesome addition to the game that really drives the theme home without being metagamy (mechanics that use metagaming aren't my cup of tea).


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 3, 2020)

Is this a PDF only release?


----------



## Bacon Bits (Dec 3, 2020)

Nikosandros said:


> Is this a PDF only release?



Hardcover in February, it looks like:









						Talisman Adventures RPG Core Rulebook (Hardcover)
					

Begin your exploration of the Realm with the  Core Rulebook  for the  Talisman Adventures Fantasy Roleplaying Game ! Magical forests, treacherous…




					pegasus-web.com


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 3, 2020)

Nikosandros said:


> Is this a PDF only release?




It was going to release in November but things being what they are in is pushed into next year.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 4, 2020)

Does the endgame involve going round and round in a tight loop around your objective?

I kid, I kid!

I like the fairy tale flavoring on this. If I were going with something with an old school British RPG vibe, it'd be a tough choice between Warlock and this.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Dec 4, 2020)

jhilahd said:


> Thanks for this review!
> I was intrigued by Guys discussion on this over on Youtube.
> The Combat sounds fantastic. For instance, the GM doesn't roll, from what I understand, so when a player attacks and misses they take damage. If they are attacked they roll to defend. Simple pressures of putting those things back on the players sounds like they can help keep them engaged more. All of a sudden that whiffle of a miss is costly.



This is what has me excited the most. TA does something, IMO, that rpgs have not really done well which is the feel of simultaneous opposed combat. 

It was fun watching Guy GM the one shot he ran on his channel. The combat system being as fluid as it is made the game really shine. 

It's brilliant game design.


----------



## John R Davis (Dec 4, 2020)

Loads RPGs where the GM doesn't roll. TA does sound interesting enough to stick in the purchase list


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 4, 2020)

Nikosandros said:


> Is this a PDF only release?



PDF available at DTRPG, hardcover preorders available online.

One thing to remember when looking, tho: Talisman: Legendary Tales is a family boardgame set in the same world.  I mention it just to warn someone looking for Talisman Adventures to be aware they are looking at two different products.


I've bought the PDF, and it's pretty nifty. Charles' points on it pretty much match my own.
Unlike many games where the rolls are all player facing, there are some explicit rolls for certain things which the GM does.
Unlike all the other player-facing games I've run, this one combines the player attack and the player defense into one roll. (BTVS/Angel/Army of Darkness/Ghosts of Albion and DL5A all have player turn, then NPC/monster turn, with NPC/monster attacks being resist rolls. BtVS is symmetric, DL5A isn't, and DL5A is also card driven. Note that D&D 3.0 has an option for player facing rolls in the DMG, but again, NPC/M have their own turns. )

I want to bring Talisman Adventures to table.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 4, 2020)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Does the endgame involve going round and round in a tight loop around your objective?
> 
> I kid, I kid!
> 
> I like the fairy tale flavoring on this. If I were going with something with an old school British RPG vibe, it'd be a tough choice between Warlock and this.




From the PC side you can play a sprite and a druid. That gives a certain fairy tale vibe to start.

And druids have an interesting mission:
_Druids have a complex relationship with the fey powers. Both druids and fey use Nature magic, derived
from a deep understanding of the Realm and the intricacies of its being. Where the fey would alter the
Realm into a strange and shrouded land all their own, most druids want to preserve the Realm as it is. At the
same time, the power of the fey is intertwined with the living world itself. Weakening one harms the other.
Druids seek a delicate balance between fey influence and mortal needs._

There there are the monsters. There are humanoids, monstrous beasts like manticores and dragons, and undead. Then then there are the 13 fae:

Boggart 
Breeze Sylph 
Brownie 
Coblynau
Fae Witch
Fomorian
Knocker
Naiad
Pixies
Red Cap
Sidhe
Sluagh
White Stag.

Strangers too include fae like leprechaun and faeries. And interesting locations include a faery gate, faery glade, and a faery mound.


----------



## Banesfinger (Dec 4, 2020)

Don't forget the Trolls (who can be Player Characters) also have a fairy tale vibe: living under bridges and collecting tolls, which plays heavily into their backgrounds.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Dec 4, 2020)

John R Davis said:


> Loads RPGs where the GM doesn't roll. TA does sound interesting enough to stick in the purchase list




I haven't yet played a rpg that is player facing. 

TA was a hard sell on my roommate. She hates the board game; one time we played she went through 7 characters in one night. She almost burned the copy we had so I gave it away. It was a near full complete set of 2nd edition.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 4, 2020)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> I haven't yet played a rpg that is player facing.
> 
> TA was a hard sell on my roommate. She hates the board game; one time we played she went through 7 characters in one night. She almost burned the copy we had so I gave it away. It was a near full complete set of 2nd edition.




I don't get the hate for Talisman the boardgame. It can be hilarious. And you get all the fantasy: monsters, magic, spells, weird locations and people, and occasional horrible dice rolls. Really is my favorite boardgame. And nothing tops a great random well-timed Horrible Black Void. Keeps you humble and if it happens to your friend you may spew pop or beer out of your nose laughing. A wonderful game.

However, the RPG posits a more serious take on fantasy. Which makes sense if you want to play the same game for months rather than a one night board game.


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 5, 2020)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> I don't get the hate for Talisman the boardgame. It can be hilarious. And you get all the fantasy: monsters, magic, spells, weird locations and people, and occasional horrible dice rolls. Really is my favorite boardgame. And nothing tops a great random well-timed Horrible Black Void. Keeps you humble and if it happens to your friend you may spew pop or beer out of your nose laughing. A wonderful game.
> 
> However, the RPG posits a more serious take on fantasy. Which makes sense if you want to play the same game for months rather than a one night board game.



Basically, it often is "takes too long" and "Players MUST do PVP to win."
Add "roll and must move that far" and alienate another bunch.

Note that for the newer game, Talisman Legendary Tales, is even lighter, but as a full coop, is a fun light beer & pretzels level game.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 5, 2020)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> I don't get the hate for Talisman the boardgame.



It's a product of an era when that sort of game wasn't possible on computers, so everyone had a high tolerance for its foibles. Today, a comparable experience can be found easily on one's phone and asking someone to commit to "_how long? seriously?_" for the board game typically requires a lot of back-in-the-day affection for it.

It's not alone in all of this, though: My brother and I used to play Dungeon! in a variant we called "Clean Out," in that we would play until every. single. room. was cleared, an experience that today would have just been done by playing Diablo or another roguelike for several hours.


----------



## Von Ether (Dec 6, 2020)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> I don't get the hate for Talisman the boardgame. It can be hilarious. And you get all the fantasy: monsters, magic, spells, weird locations and people, and occasional horrible dice rolls. Really is my favorite boardgame. And nothing tops a great random well-timed Horrible Black Void. Keeps you humble and if it happens to your friend you may spew pop or beer out of your nose laughing. A wonderful game.
> 
> However, the RPG posits a more serious take on fantasy. Which makes sense if you want to play the same game for months rather than a one night board game.



As for many games of that era, it typically outlasts its welcome long before it's actually finished. 

And as another artifact of that era, too many players felt obligated to play to the end even when non one else was having fun anymore but the eventual winner and second place contender. If more people had had the courage to call it quits after only a couple of hours of play, there would be many more fonder memories like the one quoted above.


----------



## R_Chance (Dec 6, 2020)

I have really fond memories of the board game. And now the RPG sounds interesting. I think I'll pick up the hardback when it releases, and the PDF then for portability. After that we'll see how it goes. It's been a while since I was willing to dive into a new RPG system. Hmmm... "new"


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 7, 2020)

R_Chance said:


> I have really fond memories of the board game. And now the RPG sounds interesting. I think I'll pick up the hardback when it releases, and the PDF then for portability. After that we'll see how it goes. It's been a while since I was willing to dive into a new RPG system. Hmmm... "new"



Just a warning on that: They aren't permitted to bundle the dead tree and the pdf; GW is greedy. This was mentioned in the comments on DTRPG by the company. So you're looking at $25 for the PDF. (at least if you're not a pirate.)


----------



## R_Chance (Dec 7, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> Just a warning on that: They aren't permitted to bundle the dead tree and the pdf; GW is greedy. This was mentioned in the comments on DTRPG by the company. So you're looking at $25 for the PDF. (at least if you're not a pirate.)



Not a pirate. Well, my first choice is the hardback. I'll pick it up and, if I like what I see, I'll pony up for the PDF. I prefer dead tree for reading but use the PDFs for reference. And I'm intrigued enough to want to read it. So, unless I decide to run it they are out the money on the PDF. Thanks for the warning on that.


----------



## MrZeddaPiras (Dec 10, 2020)

Von Ether said:


> As for many games of that era, it typically outlasts its welcome long before it's actually finished.
> 
> And as another artifact of that era, too many players felt obligated to play to the end even when non one else was having fun anymore but the eventual winner and second place contender. If more people had had the courage to call it quits after only a couple of hours of play, there would be many more fonder memories like the one quoted above.



I think a lot people played it wrong. You need to roll, move, do the thing and see what happens. If you do that it can be pretty fun and relaxing, and it's not even that long. If players stop to think, which is fairly useless in Talisman, the game drags and comes off as pretty unfair. That's my experience, anyway.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 10, 2020)

MrZeddaPiras said:


> I think a lot people played it wrong. You need to roll, move, do the thing and see what happens. If you do that it can be pretty fun and relaxing, and it's not even that long. If players stop to think, which is fairly useless in Talisman, the game drags and comes off as pretty unfair. That's my experience, anyway.




Agreed. Just go and see what happens. Even becoming a toad or getting killed by a finger of death can be entertaining if you just play. And it gives you incentive to hopefully turn the tables on the player who got you in a later turn or game. All good fun and you never know what is going to happen next.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 10, 2020)

What do you two think people who think the game is too long are _doing_, other than "roll, move, do the thing and see what happens?" Roleplay? Attempting to auction off property? Trying to get a double-word score?

It's a beloved game that goes on longer than modern games, and that sometimes clashes with the expectations of contemporary players.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 10, 2020)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> What do you two think people who think the game is too long are _doing_, other than "roll, move, do the thing and see what happens?" Roleplay? Attempting to auction off property? Trying to get a double-word score?
> 
> It's a beloved game that goes on longer than modern games, and that sometimes clashes with the expectations of contemporary players.




I have a friend who plays every game like it is life or death. He is planning moves ahead, reading spaces, doing math for all I know. He gives me a headache sometimes. So what do I think he's_ doing_? Getting up to shenanigans. I know he figured out a way to get gold from the City expansion and use his alchemist follower to build a financial empire. He bought a Talisman somehow and won the game. I might have ended up having to pay him real money after that based on some obscure rule he invoked.

I have another friend who argues rules and syntax. No, I think teleport works even if you are a toad even though the toad has a move of 1. I should still get a roll. So what do I think he's_ doing_? Getting up to high jinks. He reads all the words and puts emphasis on different ones so the toad can do more than move 1 space. He has a PhD in malarky.

Lots of ways to play Talisman. Some suck way more than others. Some are in the spirit of the game and some are not.

Still the best 100s of bucks I ever spent. And since I bought it I get to go first. Showed both my friends. It is _IN_ the rules. Best day ever.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 3, 2021)

Talisman Adventures Core Rulebook


----------



## imagineGod (Jun 3, 2021)

I am guessing not 5th Edition?


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 3, 2021)

I guess it would 1st edition. This is the RPG.


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 4, 2021)

My hardcover arrived last week. It's bigger than I expected.
I've been running it. The travel and campsite systems result in a lot of encounters if one is printing the map on 11x17" paper and assuming 1/2"=8 km with a 16 km daily hike. I've only had 3 "planned" encounters, of over 25... it would be really nice to have each monster on an A6 sheet.
Advancement is a bit fast; next time I run it, I think I'll double the needed XP to level up.
Otherwise, we're having a blast with it.

I've found it useful to use a tracker with name abbreviations
I simply drew it on a 3x5" card, and it looks rather like the following ascii art. As players take their turns, I put a stone on their box; If the target was able to respond, I also mark its turn. (ranged vs a non-ranged-capable target doesn't use the target's turn automatically.)

```
+------+------+------+------+------+------+------+
|  NN  |  TH  |  MD  |  KB  |  SH  |  CC  |  JH  |
+------+------+------+------+------+------+------+
|                                                |
|                                                |
|                                                |
|                                                |
+------+------+------+------+------+------+------+
|   1  |   2  |   3  |   4  |   5  |   6  |   7  |
+------+------+------+------+------+------+------+
```

Note that, while spell difficulties are almost symmetrical (as in, yur odds of resisting a Craft X are the same as you casting with Asset X), melee damage is not - PC output averages about 1.5× NPC output per turn...

Also, by 5th level, the special abilities are getting extremely useful.


----------



## John Desmarais (Jun 7, 2021)

imagineGod said:


> I am guessing not 5th Edition?



5th edition D&D? No, it’s a unique game unto itself.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 7, 2021)

John Desmarais said:


> 5th edition D&D? No, it’s a unique game unto itself.




I thought he was asking if it was 5th edition of Talisman the board game!

Right, as @John Desmarais said a unique system called 3d6 Adventures. Light and Dark Fate play heavily into the mechanics.


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 7, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> I thought he was asking if it was 5th edition of Talisman the board game!
> 
> Right, as @John Desmarais said a unique system called 3d6 Adventures. Light and Dark Fate play heavily into the mechanics.



The distinction of light and dark fate is really a bit of a lie... 
Dark fate is just GM fate, and light fate is really just player fate.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 7, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> The distinction of light and dark fate is really a bit of a lie...
> Dark fate is just GM fate, and light fate is really just player fate.




Right. But both are generated in game by the character's success or failure. So the more a PC does, the more the chance to generate light or dark fate. If they succeed Fate leans toward light. If they fail, dark. The GM is given to tools to tweak as needed to get the right balance. A simple mechanic that is controlled by the characters' actions but has a profound effect both on game play and in the world.


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 7, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> Right. But both are generated in game by the character's success or failure. So the more a PC does, the more the chance to generate light or dark fate. If they succeed Fate leans toward light. If they fail, dark. The GM is given to tools to tweak as needed to get the right balance. A simple mechanic that is controlled by the characters' actions but has a profound effect both on game play and in the world.



Except it's not tied to success or failure. It's rolling a 1 or a 6 on the kismet die.
It's not uncommon to succeed with a 1 in the pool; not so often to fail with a 6 in it, but I've seen that happen often enough. Especially with the midlevel encounter table.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 7, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> Except it's not tied to success or failure. It's rolling a 1 or a 6 on the kismet die.
> It's not uncommon to succeed with a 1 in the pool; not so often to fail with a 6 in it, but I've seen that happen often enough. Especially with the midlevel encounter table.




You are correct, I typed in haste and was incorrect. Fate is tied to Kismet not success. A 1 on Kismet still shows a dark result (can power GM effects) and a 6 is tied to light (can power PC effects) so to me this still fits the flavor well. But it does not tie to success or failure, which to me actually makes more sense. But YMMV.


----------



## John Desmarais (Jun 7, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> My hardcover arrived last week. It's bigger than I expected.
> I've been running it. The travel and campsite systems result in a lot of encounters if one is printing the map on 11x17" paper and assuming 1/2"=8 km with a 16 km daily hike. I've only had 3 "planned" encounters, of over 25... it would be really nice to have each monster on an A6 sheet.
> Advancement is a bit fast; next time I run it, I think I'll double the needed XP to level up.
> Otherwise, we're having a blast with it.
> ...



Sounds cool.  My copy arrived today and I promptly put it back into the Amazon box and requested a replacement copy. (Shipped in a very large box with no packing material or protection at all - every corner is smashed and the cover is scratched.)


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 7, 2021)

John Desmarais said:


> Sounds cool.  My copy arrived today and I promptly put it back into the Amazon box and requested a replacement copy. (Shipped in a very large box with no packing material or protection at all - every corner is smashed and the cover is scratched.)




I ordered mine from Noble Knight. It was packed really well and arrived in 2 days.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 7, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> I ordered mine from Noble Knight. It was packed really well and arrived in 2 days.



It is hard to overstate what a good shop Noble Knight is. Everyone who buys games online, or is interested in buying or selling old games, should definitely check them out. I've had nothing but wonderful experiences with them.


----------



## John Desmarais (Jun 7, 2021)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> It is hard to overstate what a good shop Noble Knight is. Everyone who buys games online, or is interested in buying or selling old games, should definitely check them out. I've had nothing but wonderful experiences with them.



I have a strange blindspot in my head, and I always forget about Noble Knight (until after I've already ordered)


----------



## pemerton (Jun 8, 2021)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> What do you two think people who think the game is too long are _doing_, other than "roll, move, do the thing and see what happens?" Roleplay? Attempting to auction off property? Trying to get a double-word score?
> 
> It's a beloved game that goes on longer than modern games, and that sometimes clashes with the expectations of contemporary players.



I haven't played it since Uni days 30 years ago. In 4 to 5 hours of play per game I don't recall that we ever actually finished it. I also remember the Highlander _really _sucking.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 8, 2021)

Vaguely remember the game, I think I had fun playing it.

This looks like a fun system, I’ve been looking to do more d6 games and this one leaving it all to the PCs skill roll looks interesting


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 8, 2021)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> It is hard to overstate what a good shop Noble Knight is. Everyone who buys games online, or is interested in buying or selling old games, should definitely check them out. I've had nothing but wonderful experiences with them.



My experience is that they're overpriced, but at least they underreport the quality of the items.
I ordered a basic box of _Battlestations!_ by Gorrilla Games. Quality was listed as "Used-good"... it was near-mint. Unpunched. Still in shrink, but shelf-wear. (I honestly think they grabbed the wrong one off the shelf.)


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 8, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> You are correct, I typed in haste and was incorrect. Fate is tied to Kismet not success. A 1 on Kismet still shows a dark result (can power GM effects) and a 6 is tied to light (can power PC effects) so to me this still fits the flavor well. But it does not tie to success or failure, which to me actually makes more sense. But YMMV.



There are a number of PC abilities which trigger on 1's... Troll Regeneration, for example. Sure, the GM gets his dark fate, but the troll gets a d3 HP back.


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 8, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> Vaguely remember the game, I think I had fun playing it.
> 
> This looks like a fun system, I’ve been looking to do more d6 games and this one leaving it all to the PCs skill roll looks interesting



Knowledge of the board games (Talisman, Talisman: Legendary Tales) is not needed, nor even particularly helpful.

My last bought Talisman was 4th, and I got Legendary Tales around Christmastime... Note that T:LT is a family game level, but has a story element to the scenarios. And, unlike the original, plays consistently a scenario in 30 to 120 minutes. 

I'm hoping TA and T:LT both get at least one expansion.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 8, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> There are a number of PC abilities which trigger on 1's... Troll Regeneration, for example. Sure, the GM gets his dark fate, but the troll gets a d3 HP back.




?

Troll regenerates on a 6 on the Kismet die.


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 9, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> ?
> 
> Troll regenerates on a 6 on the Kismet die.
> 
> ...



Not in the first PDF release... I wound up sending in a full page of dubia, whcih means I need to go through the new version of the PDF... Although, I do prefer the irony of bad rolls causing healing just when a troll needs it most...


----------



## Mezuka (May 28, 2022)

After watching videos by Guy, I invested in the core book today.



			https://www.youtube.com/c/HowtobeaGreatGM


----------



## aramis erak (May 28, 2022)

imagineGod said:


> So interesting but so different from D&D. Will be interesting if there is widespread adoption. The boardgame was so popular a few years back.



Less hostilely than before...
The boardgame's been a staple of fantasy gaming boardgame collections since the mid 80's...
The core play of the boardgame is unchanged since the mid 1980's. (My set is too new... it lacks my favorite expansion... Timescape)

The newer Pegasus spinoff, Legendary Tales, is a great game, different from the original. Several more plays. It's got a lot of great ideas.

And, having grabbed the PDF, and planning on getting the dead tree when it comes out, *there's a new Talisman Adventures book on DTRPG, soon to be dead tree... Tales of the Dungeon.*

Some more critters, two new Ancestries (Minotaur and Vampire), two new classes (Necromancer and Tomb Robber) - both of which are misleading names - and more travel and random encounter tables.
And a lot of issues rife for errata...

That said...
The Necromancer, unlike in other games, isn't running around making undead... they're controlling them, and eventually, becoming undead. (Possibly as early as level 6.) A high level Necromancer is literally immune to death unless you stake and decapitate them.

Tomb Robber isn't really a good name, either - it's the trap detection, trap disarming, and trap setting class. With some dungeon themed special abilities.

The new classes are very comparable to the core book ones. Except that the starting equipment listing is missing.

The Minotaur is a big, buff, badass... Assuming it's not errata'd later, the minotaur gets two +1's, rather than one, to aspects, but has no choice which two. Plus, they have horns, and get a charge bonus...

Vampires are not infectious undead; they're apparently a biological species - this isn't unprecedented in fiction, going at least back to Niven's _Ringworld_ in 1970, if not before elsewhere. They do drink blood, they do have some of the specials, and they do bear a curse... And, as with the minotaur, appear to get two aspect +1's instead of 1, but again, no choice which 2. Errata may make this assessment.

Beautiful, but the editing seems a bit slipshod due to a number of omissions and unclear bits.

Oh, and the opening fluff and setting info? Excellent. Pegasus shines at that portion. It's rules clarity in the layout that's the editing issue. Still, I'm loving it as a read, and I've players interested in some of the new character material.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (May 28, 2022)

Talisman RPG: Tales of the Dungeon


----------



## John R Davis (May 30, 2022)

Played our first session of this last Saturday. Players grasped the nuances fairly quickly. Even in our first session the few combats flew along at good pace, the PCs seem pretty robust and i tagged the system "Powered by the Dragon Age of Lemuria".
We had a 6,6,6 and a 1,1,1!!!

Very good start, and my spending gamble seems to have paid off (I have 2 core books, the GMs kit and two extra dice/token sets!).


----------



## Mezuka (May 30, 2022)

The book arrived today. Very easy to read so far. The light / dark fate point activation of special abilities is a fun system.


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 2, 2022)

In Re Troll Regeneration...  Briar Rose (p 23) has the NPC bridgewarden trolls regenerating on a 1...


----------

